# Single Phase AC Induction Motor Wiring HELP!!!



## oldscooliron (Dec 28, 2010)

Here are additional pictures & what I you map myself. Note there are metal bars crossing Z2 & U2. They also cross U1 & Z1



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## oldscooliron (Dec 28, 2010)

no body knows anything about this?


----------



## oldscooliron (Dec 28, 2010)

I just noticed there is a little metal tag that has the ground symbol on it screwed next to the Z1 (2 white wires) & U2 (black wire). Would this indicate these are the ground wires?


----------



## oldscooliron (Dec 28, 2010)

Here's what I traced.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

